# wire or plastic crate?



## kprocyk (Mar 5, 2013)

Folks,

New to the forum and new to Vizslas. We adding a pup to our family in about two weeks, and I am wondering if people with experience prefer the wire or plastic crate to use in the house.

Any and all help appreciated.

Thanks,

Kris


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We trained Miles in a plastic crate that he quickly outgrew, then transitioned him to a wire crate. We preferred the wire crate (easier to clean). He rarely uses a crate now, but when he does we have a soft collapsible canvas crate that we take on vacations. 

I think the most important thing is choosing a crate with a divider to make sure the puppy is getting potty trained. We could not get our wire crate small enough for potty training, hence why we used the plastic one in the beginning.


----------



## Főnix (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm curious about this too. We went with wire, but he's been chewing on it and I'm having a hard time getting him to stop. I'm a little worried since I heard sometimes puppies break their teeth on the wire cages. I wonder if we should switch to plastic, I don't know if it would help.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi Kris,
Welcome to the forum, the big count down is on....... 
Two weeks is going to feel like two years :-\
The wait will be well worth it I'm sure.
With regards to crates, we use wire crates in the house for our two, they are strong, easy to clean and they seem to love them.
We have thought recently about getting plastic flight type crates to transport them in our vehicle as a safer way of travelling with them.
Thumbs up for the steel type crate, be sure to get a robust quality one and it should last you a lifetime.
Here's where your wallet starts to 'leak' your hard earned!!! 

Hobbsy


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Can cover them over when the seasons change.

http://hodj.smugmug.com/photos/i-622GKpf/0/L/i-622GKpf-L.jpg

Hobbsy


----------



## candi30 (Jan 2, 2013)

We use a wire crate with a divider that can be moved as she grows. Eventually that will totally come out.
She loves it. 
Can get a cover for it if you like. We tried covering ours but she likes it better open. 

Chris


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

I like the plastic crate - large or X-large - why ? - because the mud - river insulated crate cover fits it - I hunt my pups - some times they have to stay in the crate outside in very cold weather - the cover has a place to store everything - + tie down rings - I take zip ties to put the crate together - quick and easy - also have the mud river crate mat - has worked with PIKE and the pup before him - that is how we roll !!!!


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

On the house I use a wire crate. It folds down to almost nothing and can be tucked out of the way if need be. For a young pup I would suggest the one with the movable divider so you can grow into it. I would also try to get one that has 2 doors, it'll allow to place the crate in more areas in the home. I don't waste the money on beds and crate pads as my guy destroys them. I use $8 bathroom rugs and they work great and are cheap. Any type of transporting, I use a TSA approved shipping kennel. Protects the pup well, easy to clean, very easy to tie down and secure in the back of a car/truck.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I don't use a crate for my dog at all. So, you can take my opinion for what it's worth -- probably nothing. 

My vote would be for a large or X-large durable plastic crate, the kind approved for airline shipping. Why, you might ask? My reasoning is this: Dogs are denning animals by nature, and an enclosed space such as a plastic crate (or wire crate covered with a blanket) mimics the den. It just seems to me that the dog would feel safer inside of his den. The wire crate seems too open and exposed, and could make the dog feel vulnerable... No hiding and no escape. :-\

Well, that's just my humble opinion, and since I don't even own one, you certainly don't have to listen to me!  

p.s. Welcome to the forums, kprocyk!!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Most pros agree, a crate.... will make your life and the dog's life easier.

Large wire crate from PetSmart.. but not the cheapest type (they fall apart).

I have two...


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

Short answer 2 crates one in a Med for potty training and puppy. Then one xlarge for home life. If your lucky he won't outgrow the med crate and you can use it as his travel crate. Travel crate smaller is better. This is the go to style

http://www.miller-mfg.com/media/document/1/ddplasticcratessellsheet.pdf


----------



## stryker (Dec 9, 2012)

I used the same wire crate when he was a pup as I do now . All I did was measure than go the home depot and buy a sheet of peg board and some zip ties and I made the cage the appropriate size for a puppy Save your money you will need it for toys............


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Stryker, I thought the puppy was supposed to chew on your fingers.... 
What you meant, perhaps... Save your money for bandages, LOL.


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

Bandages and running shoes to tire your boys out and you won't need a crate.


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

Wire crate for sure, I have never had a problem with them.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

They grow so quick at this age that they soon get too big for the 'veg' rack!!!!!!  

http://hodj.smugmug.com/photos/i-957SBRJ/0/XL/i-957SBRJ-XL.jpg

Hobbsy


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I use the plastic crates. I have 5 of them and used to have 6. Don't know what happened to the 6Th one. I probably let someone use it, and it just hasn't been returned yet.
I keep two of them in the suburban for trips to run the dogs, and hunting. Clean them on Mondays and put back in the suburban. Its just easier than dragging them in and out of the house.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

We have two wire crates. One for each although only penny is crated during the day. But when travelling both get crated if we leave them alone. And traveling with two 42" wire (although collapsible) crates is a huge pain. So I'm considering plastic or canvas. Probably plastic will win bec mine dig and chew in the crate now I just need to find it for the right price.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Oh, and someone mentioned breaking teeth on the wire. Penny had at least two broken puppy teeth and all front baby teeth worm down to the guns by 11 weeks old. Probably a combination of crate chewing, bone chewing, tug of war, etc. But all adult teeth turned out okay. Just make sure to remove all collars before crating.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

IF the dog eats wire crates, can only mean it has other, more urgent problems, that need to be addressed, IMO.

Some will eat drywall to get out of the bigger, human kennel... ;D


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Re: wire or plastic crate?*



datacan said:


> IF the dog eats wire crates, can only mean it has other, more urgent problems, that need to be addressed, IMO.
> 
> Some will eat drywall to get out of the bigger, human kennel... ;D


I have a buddy that has 2 dogs, a boxer and American bulldog. They chewed off the whole bottom half of a door in a day to get out. Dogs were dealing with tough separation anxiety. The things these pups do to be with their people!


----------



## maplevizsla (Oct 26, 2012)

I have used all kinds of crates over the years, best by far hands down are the Petmate Furrari crates. Those are the ones I recommend all the time. Easy to set up and take down, lightweight if you need to move it, easy to clean, two hinges to open either left or right side, long lasting and my dogs prefer it (I've had mine for 10 yrs now!). 

I skimped out when I bought Titan his plastic crate, and I am not happy with the brand I bought (mainly the one-sided door opening option) and it is not easy/fast to take apart.

Wire crates serve their purpose, I like them in the summer time as it allows for more ventilation. I don't like though ones that don't come with the metal pan at the bottom already attached, as you need to stock the crate full of blankets to make it comfortable. Or that fact that you may need something to cover the crate....to which a spry Vizsla pup will surely pull in and shred!

For camping/travel/trials, I too prefer soft-sided crates - but only with a trust worthy adult Vizsla.


----------



## Főnix (Feb 3, 2013)

datacan said:


> IF the dog eats wire crates, can only mean it has other, more urgent problems, that need to be addressed, IMO.
> 
> Some will eat drywall to get out of the bigger, human kennel... ;D


I really want to address this but I'm struggling with how...I can't figure out a good way to correct him while he's in his crate. Also, if I open the door to try to correct him or redirect him, I think he'll get so excited about getting out he'll either forget he was chewing on the crate or start chewing on it just to get me to open the door. He also occasionally chews on his food bowl when his food is gone (we take it away) and his water pail (don't want to take that away). Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Sam did the same, just like your pup... and then some. I just bumped the crate with my foot for any unhealthy behavior Sam displayed. Wire crates make quite a ruckus when bumped. Depending on how hard headed the dog is...

When I got Sam I was really afraid that vizsla dogs are too soft and after a GSD I was hoping for a hard dog. My wish was granted and I must say I was all smiles when Sammy barked and lunged at me violently at four months. That was perfect timing on his part. Less than four months is too young, more than six months and most ppl cannot confront the dog anymore without professional help. 

A plastic crate just doesn't have the same sound as a good quality wire crate. 
Plastic crates are good for transport but not for training. 

If your dog chews on the crate just tap on the crate every time. 
If is is violent just put him in the crate, plant yourself in front of the crate and read a newspaper or look at the dog as it barks at you until it completely settles down. 

One time the boy was so bad I "placed" him in the crate and he almost flipped the crate.... I really bumped the crate as hard as he was slamming himself into to crate door. 
It was the last time he ever, ever raised his voice at me or anyone else. 
From that moment on it was settled, I was was the undisputed pack leader. 

Good dog, the Vizsla, I am very happy it is not a pushover. Soft and gentle but fearless and rough when need be. 
I don't see myself going back to GSD anymore. Vizsla as long as I live for me.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

PIKE has both - Plastic when hunting because the Mud River insulated cover fits it - not true for metal - the metal in the family room just for a place for him to go if he wants to - here is my tip of the day - I use snap ties to put the plastic crate together when we arrive at our hunting destination - screw all those screws !!!!!! cut them off and move to the next place we will staying - the mud river crate cover has great tie downs if PIKE has to ride in the back of the bed if in someones pick up truck - a cheap metal crate should never be used for transportation unless it is inside the cab !!!!!!!


----------

